# Torque app and OBD II



## JTedrow (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey I'm new to the forum and to the Cruze world. I want to be able to use the torque app on my phone but I have no clue which OBD II I need. Any advise?


----------



## XtremeAaron (Jan 22, 2012)

I replied to you in another thread already. 



JTedrow said:


> sorry again im new to all this.. what all do i need for this? i really want to be able to monitor everything without buying a bunch of guages


You need:
An Android device (phone/tablet/etc)
The Torque application ( https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=org.prowl.torque&hl=en)
A Bluetooth OBD2 dongle (such as: BAFX Products (TM) - ELM 327 Bluetooth OBD2 scan tool - For check engine light and other diagnostics - Android compatible : Amazon.com : Automotive )

Any other questions?


- DROID RAZR MAXX.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Hay man he is at ft . Leonard wood , and still in drivers Ed. He does not have the droid razor max.


----------



## JTedrow (Jan 30, 2013)

brian v said:


> Hay man he is at ft . Leonard wood , and still in drivers Ed. He does not have the droid razor max.[/QUOTE
> 
> Actually I do have a RAZR Max and yes I am in Leonard wood. What does either of those things have to do with any of this?


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

I'd rather be in Driver's Ed than stuck in 1st gear!


----------

